# How to dispose of FF



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello -

I am just wondering about how to get rid of the old, smelly, dying FF cultures? I would hate to throw them in my garbage then two days later have a million FF all in my trash.

Andrew


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Freeze them first.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Freezer for a few hours then into the trash or for re-use. If you don't have time microwaving for a minute or two works but it smells bad and is probably much more "mean" to the flies haha


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Let them dry out. FF die, no damp medium to culture new flies.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I freeze for a few hours then wrap it up in a grocery bag and take them to the trash.


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I thought of freezing them but then wasnt sure as I had a recollection that it doesnt actually kill them but only stuns them and places them in a state of temporary inactivity. Although perhaps thats all I need to get rid of them and then if I place them in a bag they would probably die out fairly fast. 

Thanks again for the help folks.


----------



## sean823 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've always just taped the lid shut. Never had one open while in the trash.


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)

Put them in your neighbor's car.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

mingeace said:


> Thanks for all the help. I thought of freezing them but then wasnt sure as I had a recollection that it doesnt actually kill them but only stuns them and places them in a state of temporary inactivity.


A short period in the freezer is sometimes used to slow the flies down and reduce escapes, but if the culture is allowed to freeze solid they will not survive.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I dont know how some of you guys only use containers once...Im either to cheap, or to "green" to do that. The freezer method works like a charm. After the frozen hunk gets trashed they get filled with hot water, then scrubbed, then put into a washer cycle, and come out looking brand new.


----------



## Melo (Mar 6, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> I dont know how some of you guys only use containers once...Im either to cheap, or to "green" to do that. The freezer method works like a charm. After the frozen hunk gets trashed they get filled with hot water, then scrubbed, then put into a washer cycle, and come out looking brand new.


Do the plastic deli cups actually make it through the washer cycle without warping?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Melo said:


> Do the plastic deli cups actually make it through the washer cycle without warping?


For sure. I put mine on the top shelf to keep them them away from the heat element. The tops also make it throught the wash no problem. I have been using the same ones for the past year and only now are the tops showing their age.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I use Recycled Jars from Petco..I get them when they are thrown out.





Any recycled Jar can be adapted easily


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

jpstod said:


> I use Recycled Jars from Petco..I get them when they are thrown out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you clean those?


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, Thanks GRIMM. I didnt even think about reusing them. Also I will make sure they freeze through nice and solid.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> How do you clean those?


By Hand with Hot Soapy water and Sponge...Rinse Well....Air Dried


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

After dumping the contents, I soak them in water, scrub them out and leave them in a bucket of bleach water for a day or two. I've re-used some deli cups and lids dozens of times before they crack and have to be tossed. I've been culturing from the same batch of flies I got five years ago and have never had any trouble. No mold, no mites, only stupid mistakes - like putting the flies in before the media cools. For some reason ffs don't do well in scalding hot media.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

+1 for freezing, then cleaning with just hot soapy water by hand. A dishwasher is a luxury that I just can't afford yet.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

travisc said:


> Put them in your neighbor's car.


Must be a love / hate relationship. 

Me I just fill the jar with water. Any flies left just float to their watery grave.

Then I let the glass jars sit in the sink overnight to soften the casings, scrub them out in the morning, and then pop them into the dishwasher.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

My method:
1) Switch vented lid for a regular lid and place a small zoo med undertank heater beneath deli cup. I do this at night and by morning the ff's have been gassed and the media has more or less turned into a dry cake. 

2) Tip the cup into a plastic bag and give it a good tap, contents usually come out at once, wrap and trash. 

3)Put deli cups in bucket with bleach water, and wash w/soapy water after work.  

Hint: do this the night before the trash gets picked up because in the So. Cal heat, trash will smell fierce 

Oh yea, make sure lid (non vented) is tight fitting b/c quite a bit of gas gets produced. Never had a lid pop off yet, fingers crossed.

Hope this helps, Alex


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

I opened a culture and through it in the trash. The following day I sent my brother to throw something and watched as he was swarmed by ff. It was awesome!


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

i reuse containers as well, but i just rinse the old culture with a hose and add new medium and flies, should i be sterilizing first before reuse? thanks.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

macasus said:


> i reuse containers as well, but i just rinse the old culture with a hose and add new medium and flies, should i be sterilizing first before reuse? thanks.


Only if you get or are worried about mold/mite issues


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Come on, none of you guys are very creative! How about some matches and lighter fluid in the driveway?


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

Freeze them out.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Place old cultures in freezer.
2. Repeat #1 until there is no more room for Hot Pockets
3. Empty freezer, pull out all the frozen media from containers
4. Wash containers and lids
5. Soak and rinse in bleach for ~10 minutes
6. Let dry...good as new!

Occasionally one will crack, but it's not common. Usually it's the lids that wear out first.


----------

